# Steam & tractor show, Windsor, PA Sept. 29-Oct. 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The 48th Annual Steam-o-rama featuring this year, Allis Chalmers tractors. Showgrounds located at 1673 Manor Road, windsor, PA. Also featuring live musical entertainment, horse pulling, garden tractor pulling, antique tractor pulls, an operating steam saw mill, blacksmith shop, petting zoo, and fine country style food like homemade soup, sandwiches, Apple butter, plus a flea market and crafts.


For more info, contact:
Sue Knaub 717-244-2912
Gloria Peters 717-244-2954
Rich & Trudy Reichard 717-235-1353


----------

